# ATI tool newbie



## lokito50 (Jun 6, 2007)

hi, i have my video card, see sig...and im trying to oc it...now, how would i know what settings i can use so that it stays stable, im pretty new using ati tool so i dont know what i should expect seeing in the 3d cube when looking fro max core and max mem...pls help....
thanks
vid card is rated at 540 core 660 mem...


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I know the differences with the GT and the GS versions, but not how it relates to performance, but I get average 610 FPS at 580 core 790 memory. What are you getting now?


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 6, 2007)

Just use the "find max core/mem" option .

Or, continually increase the core/mem clocks at standard intervals (5-10Mhz) and run the box for 60 seconds. If it doesnt crash, increase by another 5-10Mhz. Do this until it cant take no more. Once you find out the ABSOLUTE max, reduce it by like 20-30Mhz and it should be stable forever .

Remember, only OC either the core or mem at one time. Dont overclock both at once because then you wont know whether it was the core or mem OC that crashed your card .


----------



## nolifeking (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, i have a small problem. 
Not with ATItool, but the softmod, but dont know where to post it.
I have an Expetvision ATI Radeon 9800 SE, core is 350Mhz,mem 250Mhz
I downloaded ATITool just for fun, and it sad to try downloading the softmod to unlock pipelines, so i downloadedd the 7.3 driver and the sotmod to it.

Ewerything went fine,  pipelines unlocked, grate, time to play

Then i noticed odd textures, like pink and purple reflections, -shadows, missing patches.
if i remove the softmod everithing is fine.

Oh, i can add about 80Mhz to the core+mem freq w/o the softmod, but 0mhz with the softmod. It shows yellow pixels in ATITool, but it wont recognize them imidietli.

Why is thet????



PS: sorry for miss spelling. Me not English. Understend, Yes?


----------



## lokito50 (Jun 13, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I know the differences with the GT and the GS versions, but not how it relates to performance, but I get average 610 FPS at 580 core 790 memory. What are you getting now?



so what are the differences? mine is at 585 core 850 mem, and i get 510 AVG....



			
				Pinchy said:
			
		

> Just use the "find max core/mem" option .
> 
> Or, continually increase the core/mem clocks at standard intervals (5-10Mhz) and run the box for 60 seconds. If it doesnt crash, increase by another 5-10Mhz. Do this until it cant take no more. Once you find out the ABSOLUTE max, reduce it by like 20-30Mhz and it should be stable forever


what would be and indication of crash??? yellow dots? error message??? how bout temp, whats a safe range for this? cuz i have the Zalman FATAL1TY FC-ZV9 Copper VGA Heatpipe Cooler.....thankx


----------

